# Anyone else see Tito's shirt?



## JDenz (Nov 27, 2002)

I killed Kenny 
You Basterd

   At least he had enough respect to take it off when he was going over to talk to Ken and when he did his interview in the ring.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2002)

Seems rude to me--more world wrestling than martial arts.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 28, 2002)

MMA's do have a large streak of that these days. I miss the good ol' days.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 28, 2002)

Well that was why Ken was mad in the first place, because of the shirt tito wpre when he beat Metzger.


----------

